# Pipe insulation chains



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, I think maybe I saw this here, don't know. I am jealous of all of your talents and How-to's and I wanted to try my hand at one, so I thought I'd start simply. Here is an easy, cheap way to make chains. I bought a 6' section of pipe insulation ( I think it was for 3/8" piping)...It cost a WHOPPING $.97 for 6' at Lowes. I cut it down into 3/8" rings on my bandsaw, if you have one I really recommend it. You can polish off a whole 6' section in about 5 minutes. So here is my starting point:








So after having a box full off foam rings, I started piecing them together. I was making small segments of 3 rings, leaving the center ring uncut, and the two end rings open. I closed one of the end rings with some Gorilla glue and just continued to make 3 rings segments until I used all of them.








Once all three rings segments completed, I began connecting them as well, hooking the open ring to the glued ring of another segment. I noticed the Hot glue actually worked a bit better because it seemed that the heat "welds" the foam and the hot glue sets up and cures much faster than the Gorilla glue.








It would be much faster with two people working on either end connecting each segment, but it doesn't take long none the less. I really like the Black/dark grey pipe insulation because it gives you a good base to start with for painting/finishing. So in review a 6' piece of pipe insulation cut into 3/8" rings will yield you an approximately 12' "chain" that cost you $.97 and some hot glue. 








I am going to experiment a bit with dry brushing some silvers/grey and maybe some rusty brown/orange. Stay tuned if you are interested, please comment with likes/dislike or even any improvements/ideas you may have. Happy Haunting all!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

For your second batch, I'd suggest using pipe foam for a larger pipe diameter, which will have the same foam thickness, but a larger hole in the middle. Those links are awfully tight and I suspect the lack of play will cause closed links to tear open at the prescored tear that runs the length of the foam tube.


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

I used different sizes of the foam insulation to do several chains. I put a dab of hot glue on the links that were not still closed. It all works out as long as you are not trying to tow a car


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, I know....lesson learned as I was making it, but I figured it would at least give the people the idea of what it looks like.....it was a fun and easy project, not to mention very cheap


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Mmm great idea. I am soo incorporating this into my haunt


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

It may well have been this site that you saw this, here is a link to my original post on this technique

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80035-easy-chain-pipe-insulation.html


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

wonderful idea! love this! If I can find more pool noodles on sale, this would make a great addition to my rickety asylum inspired fence!


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive done this with the larger diameter dry brushed some paint for a rusty look and worked great! Also its Cheap....WIN...WIN in my book.


----------

